# Anyone heard of easy t printer



## twistedmonkey

i saw this printer couple days ago it looks like a solid machine anyone heard of this at all???

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SryFDvHFkyo[/media]


----------



## selanac

Never heard of it, but it looks sweet. Very nice artwork too. 

Do you know who sells it?

I just googled it and saw it forsale on Digitsmith's website. It was only $4,000. Wow, if they all sell at that price they'll fly off the shelfs. I'll take two right now.


----------



## Riph

Try this thread: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t172131.html


----------



## selanac

Saw the site when I got home. 

I'd go with the last package minus the Heat Presses and laptop.

Have enough of those.


----------



## twistedmonkey

seems like a good machine but 3 months warranty is what i dont get. if the machine is built that great like mentioned how come not stand behind product and give warranty 1 year. after spending money on a dtg 2200 turbojet desaster i wanna make sure i buy a good reliable printer with warranty. and the cheapest and most reliable i found is the equipment zone refurbished dtg 2. this machine is 5000 that machine is 9000 . im so lost i donno which direction to go. i think im gonno wait a little and read more reviews. before i loose money again like i did with turbojet lol . if anyone reads more about this new printer please post some links so everyone can find out more . thank you all have a great day


----------



## equipmentzone

Hi Mike,

I sent you a PM.

Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## abmcdan

Mike,

I understand your concerns about the 3 month warranty and we have an extended warranty available.

Although we are confident in our machines and will stand behind them, at this price point we can only offer free replacement of parts for 3 months. From an end user standpoint I would rather pay for parts I need then have an amount added to my machine price that I might never need.


----------



## charles95405

These folks are in the Phoenix, AZ . I first heard of them about 6 months or so ago. I think they were offering a lower cost for just a few to get some feed back. I contacted them and was going to Phoenix and join in but unfortunately I had to attend to some other more serious issues and it got put on back burner. 

The printer seems to do a good job and as I understand it, they only minor mods to the printer board making maintenance easier.

It might warrant a closer look if one was interested in DTG.


----------



## selanac

Also twisted Monkey, you said something about a $5,000 machine and a $9,000 machine. easytprinter has three prices. $3500, $5,000 and $9,000+

They're all the same printer. The middle price and the last price just have different add ons.

Also, you have to compare New machines vs Refurb machines. If EQZ sold new machines I would compare that to EasyTPrinter's machines. Apples to Apples. 

I'm sure EQT is a very good company and does a great job, but I'd compare them to a comparable product.


----------



## charles95405

It is my understanding that the Differences are:
$3495 unit prints on white/light garments
$4995 unit prints on white and dark
$9995 unit is complete setup, DTG, laptop computer, all the software and supplies...

But explore in depth go to their website.....pretty well laid out


----------



## Fictitious

I do want to chime in since I have been using the entry level machine for about 2 months now, Andy here was very nice to ship it freight in a crate at discount pricing.

And I couldn't be happier, the thing is you might want to add on the damper ciss from inkjetcarts.us and you would be good to go.

The only thing I do wish was modified is maybe a door to make emptying the waste ink bottle easier.

What I did was remove the door and sawed a square chunk of plastic off and now I've been printing without a hitch. Paid it off already


----------



## abmcdan

Here is a little clarification about our printers:

*Easy T Standard: *Based on Epson 1400. 6 color CMYK,LC,LM. No Rip uses Epson driver. Comes with refillable cartridges. As Fictitious mentioned a bulk CISS is a good addon. The refillable cartridges need filled more often and we've seen 2 cases now where climate/location has caused some dripping and unlike the CISS you can't adjust anything to change the pressure.

*Easy T Deluxe: *Based on Epson R1900. Can be CMYK+White or Dual CMYK. Comes with EK Print Studio Rip. Custom Bulk ink tank system. Speed and Quality comparable to other brands on the market.

Fictitious you are right about the waste ink. Starting about a month ago all machines have the bottle on the outside. Glad the printer is working out for you.

Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## twistedmonkey

wow this price is great. i donno i think i read it wrong than i thought it said 9000  . 5000$ for a dark shirt one and 3500 for a epson 1400 that is great. at least it looks like its manufactured profesioanlly rather than someones basement lol sorry guys im still sore from my recent transaction with the famous homemade dtg u know from who. anyways i will definatly go and see this machine as soon as i get back frrom my unplanned trip. ( lost my dad)  i wont be able to respond or read the replies but thank u all for ur feedback on the post.


----------



## abmcdan

Due to the large amount of requests we will be holding a demostration / open house in New Jersey for anyone on the east coast that would like to see our Easy T DTG printer in action.

The Easy T Demo is set for Saturday 1/7 at 10 am. 
Holiday Inn Express
4 Tower Center
New Brunswich, NJ 08816

For more information email:








or call: 1-800-288-7971


----------



## Johnathon

I tried to call about the easy t printer and no one got back to me.


----------



## abmcdan

Johnathon,

I apologize if we missed your call or didn't get back to you. 

Feel free to give a call again and I can help you.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## Johnathon

could you pm your guy's email?


----------



## valleyboy_1

Hey Andy,

I would love to find out more about easy T printer. The standard printer would be my starting point into the industry, could you give me a source for purchasing a compatible and recommended Ciss system for it? All Ciss systems are not recommended.


----------



## abmcdan

Valleyboy,

It's not shown in the picture but we include a bulk ink system at no extra charge.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## selanac

You should hurry and get one before they raise their price again. Raised it like $1,000 over night. 

I'm sure they're good systems, but All American has one that prints in 4 seconds for non white ink. If that's the way the industries going, this one will be obsolete soon.


----------



## charles95405

I would bet the price increase has to do with them signing a licensing agreement with company who recently won an infringement lawsuit against US Screen, the originator of T Jet series


----------



## valleyboy_1

Thanks but I think I will pass on making a quick purchase to avoid a price increase. Im still in research mode when it comes to DTG and then things I read about some if these machines, I think it'll be wise if I take my time with this one. I probably will not make any purchase until 2 or 3 years from now.


----------



## valleyboy_1

Sorry about the misspell words Im typing on the iPhone


----------



## selanac

We all misspell from time to time. 

I'm sure in two or three years, something else will be out. 

I really don't think it's about what the machines does as it is more about what you can do with it. 

At least in two or three years you'll have more experience in the industry, and hopefully in selling. 

Learn what you can do with it, and then establish yourself in that industry.


----------



## LiquidInnovation

Seriously looking to buy their Complete Shop package, anymore feedback on this machine? how user friendly is it? good quality? many problems with machine on long runs? all feed back appreciated thanks!


----------



## selanac

All equipment has issues that you have to learn to work with. 

Even screen printing manually has issues. A DTG is no different. The machine was made by two guys who worked as engineers for t-jet. In my opinion, t-jet was the pioneer in DTG. 

If you're smart, you can purchase one, and ask if you can be a distributor in your area.


----------



## 102557

selanac said:


> All equipment has issues that you have to learn to work with.
> 
> Even screen printing manually has issues. A DTG is no different. The machine was made by two guys who worked as engineers for t-jet. In my opinion, t-jet was the pioneer in DTG.
> 
> If you're smart, you can purchase one, and ask if you can be a distributor in your area.


Its my understanding that Belquette "Mark" was a major influence to Scott Fresenor "us screen print and supply" to implement dtg into there existing screen print supply business market, the way i read the history is this evolved to "Mastermind" a japenese company licensed by epson to engineer/produce the T-JET for Scott? This same company "Mastermind" engineered the first Dtg brand kiosk printers aswell and by looking at the two brands you will see the similarity.. So my question is your saying Mastermind engineered the printer your referencing?? maybe you mean built by former employee/ technicians for t-jet -us screen supply/ scott fresner? I know John Kennedy was involved with t-jet in some form or fashion as a technician and went on to produce the diy version turbo-jet brand.. Just saying theres alot of difference between an Engineer and a technician.. the article below is a good read and gives a brief "the history of dtg printing" within foor those interested..
http://www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf


----------



## abmcdan

Just to clarify, I'm the owner of Easy T printer and have no affiliation with US Screen and never was employed by them or did work for them. 

In the past I've owned a few of their T-Jet machines but no longer have them.


----------



## selanac

Well there you go. I never said Mastermind. I was told they worked for t-jet. I stand corrected by Abmcdan. 

The Kiosk was reverse engineered by SWF. Even our SWF salesman told us that. Of course that's why he's probaby not there any longer. 

The point is to buy into the ABMCDAN product now while you can make money.


----------



## kevrokr

german13 said:


> Its my understanding that Belquette "Mark" was a major influence to Scott Fresenor "us screen print and supply" to implement dtg into there existing screen print supply business market, the way i read the history is this evolved to "Mastermind" a japenese company licensed by epson to engineer/produce the T-JET for Scott? This same company "Mastermind" engineered the first Dtg brand kiosk printers aswell and by looking at the two brands you will see the similarity.. So my question is your saying Mastermind engineered the printer your referencing??


Brett Weibel (the "Bel" in BelQuette), and Mark Mombourquette (the "Quette" in BelQuette) did approach Scott and made a small format prototype for US Screen before the T-Jet was produced. BelQuette was focused at that time producing large format fine art giclee printers and redirected Scott to have Mastermind produce the original T-Jet. When being able to use a larger format printer that was viable to be a DTG printer, BelQuette re-visited the DTG route and started designing the first large format DTG printer, the Flexi-Jet.

BelQuette still has contact with Scott and appreciates his early influence on the direct-to-garment industry.


----------



## valleyboy_1

hey Andy, this might be considered a dumb question, but does the easy t deluxe fit on a table? I plan to use this printer as a home based business. Similar to a garabe based operation, would that model fit the purpose I intent on utilizing?


----------



## abmcdan

Yes the Easy T Deluxe fits on a table. The printer is roughly 2ft wide by 4ft long and weighs around 60 pounds.

We advise that you get a sturdy table to minimize any wobble.

Hope this helps,
Andy


----------



## cjqshirts

What sort of print cost average can one expect from the EasyTPrinter? (Darks and lights?)

Thanks! The machine looks great by the way.


----------



## valleyboy_1

Hey Andy, the printer that's 15k, that one look smaller than the deluxe. Do you have any info on that? I mean like videos and real life images of them. Can you send me some photos and videos of both printers in action to my email. Brownsense[USER=83214]@Liv[/USER]e.com


----------



## valleyboy_1

I think I will pass on the white ink for now. I'll outsource my dark shirts.


----------



## Smalzstein

Can anyone show me a closeup of the bulk ink system? Because it looks strange to me and I want to understand the concept.


----------



## John Chu

Any other public demos scheduled in the Northeast New York City area? I would love to take a look at this printer in person.

Thanks!


----------



## lazographics

Andy,

Dale from Las Vegas would love to hear from you. He mentioned hes been trying to contact you for a couple of weeks now and hasn't gotten a response to the issues he was having. I was able to take care of him and get him back on the right track. Can I tell him you will be calling him? Thank you.


----------



## valleyboy_1

Hmmm Andy seems m.I.a. Might have to reconsider printers.....


----------



## LiquidInnovation

valleyboy_1 said:


> Hmmm Andy seems m.I.a. Might have to reconsider printers.....


 Same here... hard to get a hold of to buy printers, let alone getting a hold of them in a pinch for support???


----------



## abmcdan

Cj: - Light shirts using no white ink are roughly .02 to .50 and dark shirts are .05 to $5.00. It really depends on the coverage of the design. Our cost will be inline with other Epson based DTG machines on the market.

Valleyboy: The $15k printer we had on our website was this one: R-Jet 4 DTG printer - resoluteink.co.uk - We decided to no longer carry it and concentrate on the printers we are developing in house. As for being MIA... I'm pretty busy these days so I don't always make it to the forum as much as I used to. My Dealers or I can be contacted through our website.

Boguslaw: We are no longer offering the bulk ink system and have switched to bags. The concept of the bulk ink system was to keep a constant even pressure on the printhead by using a float to maintain ink level in the bottom box. Some of our users are low volume so ink bags keep the ink more fresh.

Billy: I will contact Dale. Thanks for helping him out. Try to persuade him to move his printer into the house, I don't think I got through to him. He is going to have a rough DTG experience in a Nevada garage.

If anyone want more timely information please contact us directly.


----------



## Print and Pray

What kind of ink are you guys using? The Fast ink/dupont stuff?


----------



## abmcdan

No we don't use DuPont ink.


----------



## selanac

Maybe you can ask your distributors to post to keep up your presence.


----------



## detailben

Hello, I just bought the Easy t printer  excited about it geting here it's on it's way !!! looks like a great printer from all the things i have looked at ,Ben


----------



## valleyboy_1

Ben, congrats on the purchase. I'm curious to your progression with the machine. I'm considering a purchase in the future. Maybe we can do business, I have a lot of designs with multiple colors, email me. brownsense[USER=83214]@Liv[/USER]e.com


----------



## detailben

Just got it today BIG BIG BIG Mistake they glue every thing with some solvent thay call it But guess wait it falls apart we took the cover off and found 10 parts just laying on the bottom it's
a poor COPY of the First T Dozer and not a very goo one .They say they will give my money back but i have to pay $300.00 to ship it back 
Boy i made a BIG BIG BIG mistake Hope nobody else get fooled like i did i guess i shoud have been smarter .there was no manual it looks like a 2 year old built it .Ben


----------



## abmcdan

Ben,

You were told to put the printer back in the crate and we would have a truck come pick it up on monday. This will cost you nothing and you will receive a full refund when we get it back.

Also, If there has been damage please email us pictures so we can file a claim with the shipping company.

Saying this is a Tdozer copy is completely false, we don't use the same rails, drive mechanism and asf is modified / used different.

We stand behind our product and have many happy users. Unfortunately you have been difficult to work with through this whole process.


----------



## detailben

I SENT YOU OVER 7K and you need to pay me then pick it up why should i trust you this printer of yours is a POOR COPY of the T Dozer and it is very poor workmenship Very POOR it's 95 % Plastic and its not built well !!! Why should i trust you i did when i bought it and this is what i got PLASTIC JUNK


----------



## detailben

here is some of the poor workmenship


----------



## valleyboy_1

Okay guys let's try to keep the peace, let's remember to spread love. This is all material things, no reason to be so angry about money spent or equipment. It all can be replaced.


----------



## detailben

Thats True But i get angry when people try a pull the wool over people this printer is a poor copy of the t dozer if iwanted a DIY unit i would have built one not spend 7 k for a bad copy !!!


----------



## abmcdan

I don't know any company that would refund you without getting the merchandise back first.

We will gladly refund you. Plus you paid Jay via PayPal so you have buyer protection. As far as I'm told PayPal has already frozen enough funds to cover this. Simply put the printer back in the shipping crate, I will schedule a pickup at no charge to you, and within about 5 days we will have the printer and you will get your money. We probably could get this all wrapped up by the end of next week.


----------



## selanac

That picture doesn't look plastic.


----------



## detailben

and tobad for the next poor guy that buys your junk


----------



## detailben

i will be happy with my refund lesson learned 
FYI this printer is 90% plastic


----------



## abmcdan

Yes the majority of the printer is made using plastic. Items like the platform rollers and track, shirt platen, And base frame are all made of metal. Also we designed the printer to have plenty of support pieces where needed.

Plastic isn't a negative, most consumer devices including Epson printers are made of plastic. Our plastic isn't as pretty because we don't do injection molding but its functional.

We tried to make a functional printer at a great price. Using sheet metal wouldn't enhance the functionality or reliability and would raise costs.


----------



## detailben

Andy, we have a deal . but just so you know that there is a tread that the guy that built the t dozer did over a year ago that is clear if you are going to build out of plastic you should weld not solvent glue thats why this thing is falling apart it was not built well herehttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t113075.html#post662254 is the link


----------



## Resolute DTG

detailben said:


> and tobad for the next poor guy that buys your junk


I think Andy has offered a fair option. It is very unfortunate the printer is broken but these things do happen. 

Has anyone considered the batch of adhesive could be bad, I have personal experience of this with a totally different product.

The normal procedure is to give the goods back before getting a refund. At least give him a chance to put this right.


----------



## abmcdan

From the start this transaction with "Ben" has been very odd.

I've done a bunch of research and I've found out why.

This printer was actually purchased for / by Dr John Kennedy who builds the turbo-jet based on the Epson 2200. This is why the printer was shipped to a UPS store address in the same area John is.

He recently acquired the plans for the T-dozer 1 from German13 and plans to release a new printer. This is why you see multiple references by him about the Tdozer.

I firmly believe he never intended to use this printer, it was simply bought to see what the competition has and then to bad mouth us on the forum.


----------



## abmcdan

detailben said:


> I SENT YOU OVER 7K and you need to pay me then pick it up why should i trust you this printer of yours is a POOR COPY of the T Dozer and it is very poor workmenship Very POOR it's 95 % Plastic and its not built well !!! Why should i trust you i did when i bought it and this is what i got PLASTIC JUNK


To get this picture angle the printer would have to be completely dissassembled. Which there would be no reason for you to do so. After selling dozens of these no customer has had to remove that piece for any reason.

I can guarentee this part couldn't be harmed in shipping unless the whole crate was crushed.


----------



## JeridHill

Hmmm, maybe we'll read about this later in the soap opera digest?


----------



## abmcdan

JeridHill said:


> Hmmm, maybe we'll read about this later in the soap opera digest?


Probably.. I hate dragging this all out on the forum but I don't want my company smeared by someone with an agenda.


----------



## JeridHill

Trust me, I understand!


----------



## Turbo-Jet

Andy. I THINK YOUR MOUTH AS RUN IF OVER 
I HAVE BEEN BUILDING DTG PRINTERS FOR OVER 8 Years .IF YOU NEW WHAT I FORGOT YOU WOULD BE SMART could care less what you are selling 
Regards Dr. John


----------



## Justin Walker

Turbo-Jet said:


> Andy. I THINK YOUR MOUTH AS RUN IF OVER
> I HAVE BEEN BUILDING DTG PRINTERS FOR OVER 8 Years .IF YOU NEW WHAT I FORGOT YOU WOULD BE SMART could care less what you are selling
> Regards Dr. John


WOW - a real professional.... Lol Man I love the characters in this industry.


----------



## Justin Walker

detailben said:


> Hello, I just bought the Easy t printer  excited about it geting here it's on it's way !!! looks like a great printer from all the things i have looked at ,Ben





detailben said:


> Just got it today BIG BIG BIG Mistake they glue every thing with some solvent thay call it But guess wait it falls apart we took the cover off and found 10 parts just laying on the bottom it's
> a poor COPY of the First T Dozer and not a very goo one .They say they will give my money back but i have to pay $300.00 to ship it back
> Boy i made a BIG BIG BIG mistake Hope nobody else get fooled like i did i guess i shoud have been smarter .there was no manual it looks like a 2 year old built it .Ben


Wow that is quite a 180 - did you not even look at the machine before it was purchased, to see what it was made out of? The people who spend $7,000 or less to get into this industry and then cry about the fact that their machine isn't bulletproof don't belong in this industry to begin with; it sounds like you did almost no research, made a premature decision and within days changed your mind (probably after realizing you made an impulsive, uninformed decision). Out of the money you put into this, how much actually went to the machine? I bet it was less than $7k......

You buy the cheapest (no offense - "least expensive") DTG printer known to our industry, then can't cope with the fact that it isn't machine-milled to the highest tolerances? Do more research - don't whine so much. Andy is doing a good thing and allowing people to get into DTG with a shoestring budget; if you want everything that comes with a high end, professionally manufactured machine, pay $20-30,000 and play ball! IF you get a different brand machine (not likely if Andy is right and you're a "plant") please share your experiences here - they could be amusing...


----------



## FatKat Printz

Turbo-Jet said:


> IF YOU NEW WHAT I FORGOT YOU WOULD BE SMART could care less what you are selling
> Regards Dr. John


Forgot the grammar that you knew DR.? lol I crack me up


----------



## VTG

Turbo-Jet said:


> I THINK YOUR MOUTH AS RUN IF OVER



Hmm ... I'm pretty sure that's not correct either.

Perhaps the good Doctor's keyboard was "runneth over"?

.


----------



## Justin Walker

VTG said:


> Hmm ... I'm pretty sure that's not correct either.
> 
> Perhaps the good Doctor's keyboard was "runneth over"?
> 
> .


Lol!  Proper English is a lost art...


----------



## selanac

Well he did say he Forgot, or if he knew what Dr. John forgot. 

Questions is, what kind of Doctor?


----------



## charles95405

we know how to contact Andy...address and phone number...talked with him a couple times and at a show...maybe it is time for DetailBen and Dr John to post their contact info...just in the interest of fairness in case a forum member wants to contact them to partake of their vast knowledge


----------



## Turbo-Jet

selanac said:


> Well he did say he Forgot, or if he knew what Dr. John forgot.
> 
> Questions is, what kind of Doctor?


FYI i have a Motor skill Problem i was born with i am a 504 American Handicapped Person 
it makes it very hard to type . In Collage they used a special Machine that corrected my arrows 
Life is short my Friend go through rocks at someone Else i am very glad that i got a PhD. worked very hard for a long time to get it 
Regards Dr. John


----------



## BETO

Well to me seems like every one that just came into this big industry of the garment printers is hard to compete special with a low price machine against the huge companies but like Justin said, you want the best you got pay high. Look what happen to the HAPPY SOLO PRINTER when it came out some people start talking bad and they don't even see the machine in person. Well I just wish the best for every one and hope this misunderstand get fix .I think we need act like adults.


----------



## estrada

Well here we have a guy detailben with only 15 posts, 13 of which are used to badmouth a company he is supposed to be working with and not against. He was quick to complaint even before he ever got his printer. He says that he has knowledge of both the commercial and DIY printers. It takes a long time to research all the different DTG brands and all the different T-dozer versions to look at a printer and say "hey this is a copy of X". What I find VERY odd is that before a week ago, and during the several months that it would take to research all this information (because he says he is too busy to even talk on the phone for a $7,000 purchase), he did not ask a SINGLE question on these forums. Like how do you guys like brand X? or are DIY dtgs reliable, what are your experiences? 

He also says he sold his old t-jet. All of us that have t-jets have all come ocassionally to ask for advice or tips on troubleshooting, where was he all this time??

For all those reasons I would be very skeptic about his claims...


----------



## detailben

Andy. I bought this printer .I payed for this printer .the crate was open when it arrived there are broken and missing parts and you agreed to pay shipping back,and give me a full refund
those are the facts .and all this talk about someone else buying this is your way to get out of a refund .I am going to leave the out come up to the courts and E-Bay .This is my last post . I have taken the printer to a plastic mfg. Company in town and they say it should have been welded and next week i will have that in the form of a letter i have to believe the experts .all I'm getting here is the runaround and you doing damage control .Ben​


----------



## abmcdan

Ben,

My offer still stands. Put it back in the crate and let me know when and where the truck can pick it up. You will get refunded right away when we get it back.


----------



## EVLIND

Ben it seems like andy has given you an out. Andy has been here the whole time trying to help you as you kept ranting. Ben box it up. I have spoke to andy he's very informative about his product. He did tell me on the phone he would show us the unit in az. Didn't seem like he was pushy. Im saying we shouldn't judge this company on this issue.
Brian
Los angeles 

Sent from my MB860 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## abmcdan

Brian,

Yes everyone is welcome to come visit us in Tempe, AZ where we build our printers. We also have Dealers in the NJ/NYC area and Jacksonville, FL that would be more than happy to show the printer.


----------



## 102557

This is a very sore subject to say the least and i have tried to be diplomatic regarding the situation.. Its very hard to ignore especially when your creation keeps popping up in references, and the countless personal email questions.. I knew this would be an issue the very first time i seen the printer and its unmistakable "likeness" to my design that was created in early 2010 and i voiced my concerns directly regarding such apparently to no resolve .. The response was my printer works differently than yours? I guess its morally just and ethical to create something so similar "sorta like saying lets change the wheels on a Mercedes and call it the easy roller? seriously? Some of the posts i have read here state "Saying this is a Tdozer copy is completely false, we don't use the same rails, drive mechanism and asf is modified / used different" .. given the recent comments it seems even the material composition of plastic is the same.. I guess one would say they awoke to magical dream that envisioned a design creation in the exact image likeness as mine that also uses the plastic composition? I don't think there would be any issue of pointing anyone to the threads i created regarding the plastic building methods and early design pictures to justify my position dating back to 2010.. "for the record i fab plastic as a profession".. The design was created and inserted to the diy threads for personal use and using "all epson internal parts" matched with our base which resembles Dozer tracks each side "Hence the name T-Dozer.. the copyright info was not intended to be pilfered and reproduced for profit in the likeness of my design!.. Its simply principle, right and wrong, and personal integrity- I can say one thing for sure i am original,innovative,creative and full of integrity and forum stats speak for themselves!! lots of mud slinging going on I figured I'm justified to sling some.. I think anyone in the same position would have a little animosity, its no different than one wanting to protect there art or design work, image, patent, copyright, trademark etc.. "talk about the pot calling the kettle black".


----------



## abmcdan

Jeff,

I have publicly supported and pay royalties to the original inventor / patent holder that my machines fall under. A patent that I would bet your machines violate.

You are more than welcome to come to my shop and I will personally show you how much different our machine is.


----------



## 102557

abmcdan said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I have publicly supported and pay royalties to the original inventor / patent holder that my machines fall under. A patent that I would bet your machines violate.
> 
> You are more than welcome to come to my shop and I will personally show you how much different our machine is.


I didnt expect a different reply.. we dont believe we violate any patent, and we have not been contacted with any such concern.. In the event this happens i will turn it over to council for review, our machine uses friction drive and the original epson parts with our base, and im confident any court will see it the same in the event we where to market our product... Its my understanding the only patent that exists out of the original is the frame apparatus with "stationary rails" and "dual belt drive"? which is not how our machine works "however you do have stationary rails!! I guess epson would have to be sued aswell? Speaking of patents there are several others " white ink patent, and sensor patents! do you pay these royalties aswell? Whos to say we will not aquire any nessary patents if we were to go to market are you insinuating we would'nt, we dont sell machines just design them, then what will your defense be? you just have a machine that looks like ours? let me get this right, lets build something in the image likeness of someelses work taken from the very forum that both are members of and go sign a patent deal with the people protecting there interest? the language must read you are responsible for the design? I will have a ticker tape parade with this if anyone screws with me!! count on it


----------



## charles95405

Am I the only one that is finding this thread boring and over done with back and forth between a couple of vendors/makers of DTG...I dont see any thing new in the past few pages....Lets move on with new material


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Lol, Charles
You are right, few guys talk but this is true living ---. I stay away where my nose is not belong to.
I respect them all. Try to make honest living and share their knowledge to who cannot afford commercial units. Jeff, Andy all are great people. I understand the Ben's feeling who try to get his investment back on dissatisfy product to him. My utmost respect belong to Dr. John Kennedy who is handicap and achieve his goal with many times more efforts than us. I do not know him at all. I wish I will have a chance to drink with him one day and it will be my honor.
Cheers! Beers are on me always. Guys come over my treat!


----------



## charles95405

Peter...agree to some extent...but this should be by now an issue between Andy and OP...not to go on and on and on and on...just same thing....either he should send the machine back as Andy offered...or suck it up...I really don't care which...this forum is to help people and after 6 pages...who is helped?????


----------



## detailben

I have offered to send it back but at this point only with a escrow agent i have made the arangments with my bank and a shipping escrow agent andy will not agree to use a escrow agent just more bs


----------



## detailben

ANDY, WERE IS MY CODE FOR MY RIP HAVE ONLY ASKED FORIT 10 Times !!! 
The proublem is all you care about is DAMAGE CONTROL not the fact i have been out of Business for 
over 2 weeks with out a printer FYI i said it before but THIS IS MY LAST POST you could care less 
about my Business ... i am GOING TO SHOOT A VIDEO OF THIS JUNK Printer and put it on You Tube 
For all the world to see what i am talking about !!!! im done with your BS


----------



## charles95405

and the beat goes on!!


----------



## selanac

The best way to stop it is for the rest of us to stop postings to it. Yes, US includes me.


----------



## detailben

abmcdan said:


> Ben,
> 
> My offer still stands. Put it back in the crate and let me know when and where the truck can pick it up. You will get refunded right away when we get it back.


BUYERS BEWARE They have my $7,000.00 + $290 Shipping I have A BROKEN PRINTER AND NEVER RECEIVED MY RIP or code for it 
IF ANY ONE IS THINKING ABOUT BUYING THIS 
EASY T PRINTER PLEASE PLEASE E MAIL ME FIRST 
[email protected]


----------



## abmcdan

Ben,

You are the one that turned this into a bad situation. A normal customer would have notified us privately of receiving a printer that had been damaged during shipping. We would have sent a new one or parts to fix this one. I've personally taken 6 hour road trips the next morning to help a customer and will overnight parts no questions asked.

You just blasted us on here and filed complaints with PayPal. 

Also, we offered you a Full refund shipping included and you still just went further ahead with claims and bashing us.

Now PayPal and eBay have independently looked at this case and the emails and ruled in favor of Jay. You simply cannot buy a product, disassemble it, modify it, refuse to ship it back and expect to get your money refunded.

Now that the case is settled in PayPal and eBay I will make sure you get the RIP code from Jay. Also send me pictures of the damaged part and I will send out a replacement.

Andy


----------



## detailben

abmcdan said:


> Ben,
> 
> You are the one that turned this into a bad situation. A normal customer would have notified us privately of receiving a printer that had been damaged during shipping. We would have sent a new one or parts to fix this one. I've personally taken 6 hour road trips the next morning to help a customer and will overnight parts no questions asked.
> 
> You just blasted us on here and filed complaints with PayPal.
> 
> Also, we offered you a Full refund shipping included and you still just went further ahead with claims and bashing us.
> 
> Now PayPal and eBay have independently looked at this case and the emails and ruled in favor of Jay. You simply cannot buy a product, disassemble it, modify it, refuse to ship it back and expect to get your money refunded.
> 
> Now that the case is settled in PayPal and eBay I will make sure you get the RIP code from Jay. Also send me pictures of the damaged part and I will send out a replacement.
> 
> Andy


 Andy, Talks cheep I DID NOT START THIS JAY DID AND AS FOR THE PRINTER NO ONE MODIFY OR HAS WORKED ON IT THE E MAIL I SENT JAY WAS A TYPO IT WAS TO SAY I COULD GET IT REPARED FOR $1,300.00 AND AS FAR AS YOU SENDING MY MONEY BACK THAT IS A JOKE . I TOLD YOU FIVE TIME THAT I WOULD GIVE THE PRINTER TO A LAWYER OR ESCROW AGENT AND WHEN YOU SENT THEM THE MONEY THEY WOULD GIVE YOU THE PRINTER you would have no PART OF THAT and so i know you were just blowing hot air . And as for fixing a single part is a joke THE GLUE YOU USED WAS BAD every time you pick this printer up to move it it falls apart it's like trying not to breakl a egg every time you move it IT"S JUNK AND YOU KNOW IT .I AM GOING TO POST PICTURES ON HERE AND DO A YOU TUBE SO THE NEXT POOR GUY THINKS BEFORE HE LETS YOU GET HIS MONEY !


----------



## charles95405

Am I the only one that tired of this mess? Ben. ... Why not just deal with Andy direct?


----------



## sodrisc

charles95405 said:


> Am I the only one that tired of this mess? Ben. ... Why not just deal with Andy direct?


nobody is forcing you to read the thread are they, the guy has a gripe with a manufacturer and sometimes the only way to get it resolved is to do it openly on these forums, me im quite enjoying the thread


----------



## Resolute DTG

sodrisc said:


> nobody is forcing you to read the thread are they, the guy has a gripe with a manufacturer and sometimes the only way to get it resolved is to do it openly on these forums, me im quite enjoying the thread


No one reading this post is going to take it seriously. Andy has been very professional with his replies and I think more than reasonable in offering a full refund in the beginning.

Why would you not send back goods for a refund, its the norm all over the world.


----------



## sodrisc

Inkster UK said:


> Why would you not send back goods for a refund, its the norm all over the world.


there is more to this than meets the eye thats for sure.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I have an idea.
Andy, send money $7000 to me.
Ben, ship printer to him.
As soon as Andy received I will wire to Ben's account in same day. If Andy does not receive in a week money will return to Andy.
Deal? And put this in peace. All happy! Wire cost minus. Lol
Much cheaper than lawyer and I am good for it.
If anyone who refuse this peace making deal that person could have some not gentleman agenda from beginning and keep making strories.
Cheers for peace!


----------



## detailben

allamerican said:


> I have an idea.
> Andy, send money $7000 to me.
> Ben, ship printer to him.
> As soon as Andy received I will wire to Ben's account in same day. If Andy does not receive in a week money will return to Andy.
> Deal? And put this in peace. All happy! Wire cost minus. Lol
> Much cheaper than lawyer and I am good for it.
> If anyone who refuse this peace making deal that person could have some not gentleman agenda from beginning and keep making strories.
> Cheers for peace!


That Sounds Great to me . and after i get my money i will leave new feedback on e-bay !


----------



## detailben

Inkster UK said:


> No one reading this post is going to take it seriously. Andy has been very professional with his replies and I think more than reasonable in offering a full refund in the beginning.
> 
> Why would you not send back goods for a refund, its the norm all over the world.


Every body knows that you sell Andy his Ink . I can see why you support him .


----------



## detailben

allamerican said:


> I have an idea.
> Andy, send money $7000 to me.
> Ben, ship printer to him.
> As soon as Andy received I will wire to Ben's account in same day. If Andy does not receive in a week money will return to Andy.
> Deal? And put this in peace. All happy! Wire cost minus. Lol
> Much cheaper than lawyer and I am good for it.
> If anyone who refuse this peace making deal that person could have some not gentleman agenda from beginning and keep making strories.
> Cheers for peace!


Petter , Thanks for your support ,I only wish i had bought from you Thank You Agian . 
As you can see just like the five times i ask Andy to use a 
escrow agent he just never replys he is just full of HOT AIR . Just BS about returning my MONEY .


----------



## detailben

charles95405 said:


> Am I the only one that tired of this mess? Ben. ... Why not just deal with Andy direct?


AS YOU CAN SEE EVEN AFTER PETTER TRYED TO PUT IT TOGETHER ANDY IS JUST FULL OF HOT AIR AFTER YOU BUY ! if he was realy going to return the money he would agree to a escrow agent , using a escrow agent is the only safe way for me .Ben


----------



## DAGuide

Ben,

If I was the manufacturer of dtg equipment and offered a full refund, I would not have you send the printer to someone else that has openly stated on this forum that he has explored creating a low end printer. I know Peter might have all the best intentions in resolving this problem, but I am not aware of any dtg manufacturer that would do this. (I could be wrong that you might find one or two, but I know the majority of them would say no.) 

I have spoken to several people that have returned a variety of dtg printers and the common practice is to send it back to the manufacturer before getting a refund. The only other option I heard was the user paid to have an employee of the manufacturer come out to inspect it and pick it up while at the same time exchanging a check. In either case, the manufacturer gets possession of the equipment before releasing the funds. Again, this is the standard process for our industry (i.e. screen printing, embroidery,...). Your other option is to fly out to AZ and delivery the printer in person to pick up the check at that time.

Mark


----------



## detailben

DAGuide said:


> Ben,
> 
> If I was the manufacturer of dtg equipment and offered a full refund, I would not have you send the printer to someone else that has openly stated on this forum that he has explored creating a low end printer. I know Peter might have all the best intentions in resolving this problem, but I am not aware of any dtg manufacturer that would do this. (I could be wrong that you might find one or two, but I know the majority of them would say no.)
> 
> I have spoken to several people that have returned a variety of dtg printers and the common practice is to send it back to the manufacturer before getting a refund. The only other option I heard was the user paid to have an employee of the manufacturer come out to inspect it and pick it up while at the same time exchanging a check. In either case, the manufacturer gets possession of the equipment before releasing the funds. Again, this is the standard process for our industry (i.e. screen printing, embroidery,...). Your other option is to fly out to AZ and delivery the printer in person to pick up the check at that time.
> 
> Mark


Mark , Thank you for your imput . But there is a TRUST issue . 
First i payed up front $7,290.00 
i got a broken Printer AND NO RIP
if andy was infact going to refund he would not have fought the E bay Return .Plane and simple 
THIS IS NOT A CASE BOOK DEAL this guy i would guess is a little business and my money is LONG GONE 
and you think i should send him back the printer ?
Lets see then he would have my Money ,My RIP and my Printer and i would have ??? NO THANKS I WILL ONLY USE A ESCROW AGENT THAT IS THE SAFE WAY FOR BOTH OF US .Ben


----------



## detailben

allamerican said:


> I have an idea.
> Andy, send money $7000 to me.
> Ben, ship printer to him.
> As soon as Andy received I will wire to Ben's account in same day. If Andy does not receive in a week money will return to Andy.
> Deal? And put this in peace. All happy! Wire cost minus. Lol
> Much cheaper than lawyer and I am good for it.
> If anyone who refuse this peace making deal that person could have some not gentleman agenda from beginning and keep making strories.
> Cheers for peace!


Peter, Agian Thank you for trying to help i am out of town till end of next week ,If you do here from Andy and he wants to do the refund with you please send me a PM 
Thanks Agian. Ben


----------



## Rodney

Closing out this thread as it appears that detailben and Turbo-Jet are the same person.


----------

